# Is it too late...



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I finally have a French copper maran pair.. I want to hatch babies. I can't keep them indoors so I want to know if I desperate them with a broody hen if they can have a chance...


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Separate ...


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

.....finish your sentence.
Then we might know what you are asking.

( I'm a MALE....I don't READ minds. )

-ReTIRED-


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Lol! Ya that didn't make any sense! If I decide to breed some chicks do I separate the pair with a broody hen as well. I can bring baby chicks into the house... Heehee


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jennifer said:


> Lol! Ya that didn't make any sense! If I decide to breed some chicks do I separate the pair with a broody hen as well. I can bring baby chicks into the house... Heehee


I have let my Brody's hatch and raise in the pen, with all the other chickens. The first week after they hatch, I put non medicated chick feed in the coop, along with water, then momma starts to take them outside. Mine teach them, keep any pasty but cleaned up, show them how to scratch,and so on.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, and my pen is opened ear

Ch day to a fenced pasture area, they go all natural. While the chicks are small, I do pour out some food on the dirt, momma see me,and calls her chicks to come eat. Then they also get to free range in alternating flocks, the full acre we have, that is also fenced off.


----------

